# At Camp



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well made it here setting by the fire.Don't have much to do tomorrow but scout some more and get more wood up. 

Surprised to have internet service and phone down here. Was called if Iwas home ccould have had a Road Kill Deer. Pastor called wanting to know why we wasn't in Church this morning, explained to him was going to be gone several days. Oh your not going to be here Sunday, no I thought you knew. No I didn't.

big rockpile


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Hope you have fun


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Right now setting by the fire in my sweats. What is crazy I was setting here thinking what would I do if iI was a Deer? If I was being shot at I sure wouldn't be looking for food I would be looking for a place to hide. There is few acres of tight brush just up the hill from camp. Think I will look it over tomorrow.

big rockpile


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

we need more pics>>>>>>>>>>>................best of luck,fun and be safe......


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Pictures?!?!?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Just barely able to post I tried loading pics but couldn't.

I only seen one Fawn. Get back to camp my wife asked if I got a Deer? Nope. She says well I got mine! Seems she was cleaning Deer on shares again.

Guy said she is sure good at cutting them up. I said yes but don't bring bring her no frozen Elk he laughed and said he already heard about the Elk.

She also got mushrooms.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well nothing so far today. 36 Deer checked in so far out of 250 hunters. One more day to hunt.

We won't leave until Tuesday unless I get a Deer.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I hate to see this got a couple camped next to us been fighting all day instead of taking care of a small Buck and it is way too warm. My wife said she sure wouldn't eat it.:flame:

big rockpile


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Drives me nuts to see people abuse good meat like that.

They may be eating more fly eggs than venison...

How warm was it? I was up at Dadeville looking at a camper Saturday and it was about 70F when I left to head back to Houston at 1pm.

leave a few deer in Ozark County for me!


Tim


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well last couple sets went where I had seen Deer before, nothing. The yesterday evening I told my wife I was going to find a nice spot and set.

Well I drove down this one road seen what might be a saddle, decided to go up there. Usually I mark on my GPS where my Pickup is. This time I didn't, just go up and right back down.

Went up there, set in a Dead Fall looking at what seem to be a good bedding area, where they may come out to feed on acorns. Sat didn't see anything.

Come dark decided to head back to the Pickup. I thought walk along this ridge where it is clear then drop down. Started down, then it started getting steep and lose. Came to a bluff, not real steep but couldn't walk down it, couldn't go back up







Checked my GPS, that don't look right. I only had one choice, I slid on down the hill, come to a creek, found the road but had no idea which way to my Pickup. Seen a Guy asked him if he had seen my Pickup? Yes it is down that way. Finally I found it.

Go check in at the Shop, told the Guys we would be staying over night, they said ok. Get back to Camp my wife says we got to go. Said work had called, there was an emergency and needed her. So we broke Camp loaded everything in the dark.

Go to town get two Thermoses 3/4 full of Coffee, 1/4 full of Sugar, Sandwich and some Candy Bars. Started up 5HWY, drove over Speed Limit most the way, my wife said because she was with Homeland Security and it was emergency we could get away with it.







Got to Hartville got behind a Drunk for few miles driving 45 MPH but that was the only thing slowed us down. Got to Gas station, I had to go, get out of the Pickup, found I couldn't walk because of Leg Cramps. Finally got in and back out, took awhile to get back in the Pickup.

Got my wife to work. Not sure what's going on but she is still there.

Campers


Field and Food Plot. I killed a nice 10 point over 20 years ago at the other end.



I always thought this was a Nice View



more pictures coming 
__________________


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Place I always liked to set looking down in the holler and draw coming from the right. Guy shot a nice Buck just across the holler but couldn't find it.



Last place I sat



Thought this was neat this tree pushing up this rock



And me



Couple Bear Traps



big rockpile


----------

